# have just joined,constipation and bloating problems



## jetboy (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi,im new to this site and am just about at the end of my patience with stomach problems.I quit smoking a year ago and have had constipation continously since,its rare i truelly empty my bowels,even with the help of movicol.i eat healthily though with bloating not enough now,i do have plenty of fibre in my diet,veg and fruit especially,i have cut out wheat and that didnt help though wheat can make the problems worse.whatever the case,whatever i eat seems to cause both constipation and bloating,sometimes nausea.has anyone any advice/tips to help?thanks,Dean


----------



## truredhead (Feb 14, 2010)

jetboy said:


> Hi,im new to this site and am just about at the end of my patience with stomach problems.I quit smoking a year ago and have had constipation continously since,its rare i truelly empty my bowels,even with the help of movicol.i eat healthily though with bloating not enough now,i do have plenty of fibre in my diet,veg and fruit especially,i have cut out wheat and that didnt help though wheat can make the problems worse.whatever the case,whatever i eat seems to cause both constipation and bloating,sometimes nausea.has anyone any advice/tips to help?thanks,Dean


----------



## truredhead (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Dean,I am new here too, have not posted much but have read the forum often to hear similiar stories like mine. I too have quit smoking last year and haveproblems with terrible constipation since. I was wondering if this is a trigger or just a coincidense? Brenda


----------



## jetboy (Aug 26, 2010)

truredhead said:


> Hi Dean,I am new here too, have not posted much but have read the forum often to hear similiar stories like mine. I too have quit smoking last year and haveproblems with terrible constipation since. I was wondering if this is a trigger or just a coincidense? Brenda


im not saying im glad you are suffering with it too but its nice to know im not alone,i think it is stress related but after a year since quitting and with my stress levels certainly alot lower than they were its strange the symptoms are as bad as ever,i would have thought they would corralate,ive barely had a day where ive been not had symptoms,in fact i dont think ive had a day without them.


----------



## janeingham (Aug 29, 2010)

HiStrange coincidence!!I quit smoking 18 months ago and developed IBS-C after that. Never had any problems with stomach until then. Strange, but now I often wish that I hadn't quit as I never expected this nightmare!!Does anyone know if there is a proven link between quitting smoking and IBS ??CheersJane


----------



## jetboy (Aug 26, 2010)

janeingham said:


> HiStrange coincidence!!I quit smoking 18 months ago and developed IBS-C after that. Never had any problems with stomach until then. Strange, but now I often wish that I hadn't quit as I never expected this nightmare!!Does anyone know if there is a proven link between quitting smoking and IBS ??CheersJane


i thought it might just be the stress of quitting but it does seem to be a very common side effect,certainly not all but its more than a coincidence it seems.alot that get it seem to lose those symptoms after a few months,no such luck for me and you.


----------



## bball (Jul 2, 2007)

jetboy said:


> Hi,im new to this site and am just about at the end of my patience with stomach problems.I quit smoking a year ago and have had constipation continously since,its rare i truelly empty my bowels,even with the help of movicol.i eat healthily though with bloating not enough now,i do have plenty of fibre in my diet,veg and fruit especially,i have cut out wheat and that didnt help though wheat can make the problems worse.whatever the case,whatever i eat seems to cause both constipation and bloating,sometimes nausea.has anyone any advice/tips to help?thanks,Dean


Dean: When you say you have plenty of fiber, do you know approximately how many grams? Some fruits and veg. do not have a lot of fiber. Try adding it up. Are you around 30g to 40g per day? Sometimes it is difficult to take in the required amount. If you are getting the required amount and still have problems, try increasing it. I take in enough fiber per day that it would probably make a "normal" person spend 24 hrs. on the toilet. Also, you may have to change things up every couple of days. That is, use different foods or combinations of foods. Hope this helps.


----------



## jetboy (Aug 26, 2010)

bball said:


> Dean: When you say you have plenty of fiber, do you know approximately how many grams? Some fruits and veg. do not have a lot of fiber. Try adding it up. Are you around 30g to 40g per day? Sometimes it is difficult to take in the required amount. If you are getting the required amount and still have problems, try increasing it. I take in enough fiber per day that it would probably make a "normal" person spend 24 hrs. on the toilet. Also, you may have to change things up every couple of days. That is, use different foods or combinations of foods. Hope this helps.


to be honest i do not know the ammount in grams but i have cereals veg fruit a seed bar every day often potato or quinoa,i rarely have cheese and the like either. i have improved the last few days with drinking a litre of water when i wake and that seems to be helping so perhaps it was the lack of fluid not the lack of fibre being the problem.mixing it up isnt easy asi seem to have problems digesting everything so my diets very restricted,ill see how the litre of water a day goes as its the best few days ive had and if that goes wrong ill look into other foods,thanks


----------



## QuiQui (Aug 15, 2010)

I've also noticed a definite link between smoking and diarrhea and constipation. I'm not a regular smoker, but occasionally I'll have one or two cigarettes, and it'll give me diarrhea and nausea. In fact, I'm actually considering using cigarettes as a treatment for constipation! If smoking causes me to become "unconstipated," I can see how stopping would MAKE someone constipated, who has come to rely on it to keep their system moving.I don't know why it has this effect, but some of the side-effects of smoking are digestion-related, such as Crohn's Disease, ulcers and heartburn.


----------



## anonymous313 (Jul 6, 2010)

QuiQui said:


> I've also noticed a definite link between smoking and diarrhea and constipation. I'm not a regular smoker, but occasionally I'll have one or two cigarettes, and it'll give me diarrhea and nausea. In fact, I'm actually considering using cigarettes as a treatment for constipation! If smoking causes me to become "unconstipated," I can see how stopping would MAKE someone constipated, who has come to rely on it to keep their system moving.I don't know why it has this effect, but some of the side-effects of smoking are digestion-related, such as Crohn's Disease, ulcers and heartburn.


Not that you are "wrong" but I quit smoking cigarettes and for a little bit it seemed to calm my D, but a few months (if that) down the road and it's as if I didn't quit.I guess results may vary and I am IBS-D vs. IBS-C


----------



## proudJu (Oct 17, 2010)

jetboy said:


> Hi,im new to this site and am just about at the end of my patience with stomach problems.I quit smoking a year ago and have had constipation continously since,its rare i truelly empty my bowels,even with the help of movicol.i eat healthily though with bloating not enough now,i do have plenty of fibre in my diet,veg and fruit especially,i have cut out wheat and that didnt help though wheat can make the problems worse.whatever the case,whatever i eat seems to cause both constipation and bloating,sometimes nausea.has anyone any advice/tips to help?thanks,Dean


there are some excellent food plans that can help. check out ...com and read about Heather's diet and advice. It's done wonderful things for my colon, I never thought possible. Almost no bloating, or gas now. Also magnesium and vitamin b complex helps for constipation. and don't forget lots of water and regular sleep pattern.


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

I was also a smoker with IBS-C. Smoking is an anti-depressant and Zyban (Smoking cessation pill)/ Wellbutrin works in a similar way to nicotine on the brain in association with constipation. I would recommend not smoking and getting on bupropion {these pills).


----------



## sdsarah (Nov 30, 2010)

I smoked for 13 years and was constipated the whole time. I quit 3 years ago and I am still constipated. For me, the two obviously have no connection. I think it's probably a stress issue for you, like someone else here mentioned. I believe my IBS-C issues are stress-related as well, since they tend to occur regardless of diet, level of exercise, or supplements/meds. This makes sense to me because I have also been anxious and stressed out most of my life! It sucks, though, because you can't really "fix" stress in the same way you can "fix" your diet, or just take a pill, you know? The only thing that works for me is Milk of Magnesia. Seriously! I take 2 tbsp before bed most days of the week and in the morning I have a completely normal BM (and sometimes even more than one in the same day - something that has NEVER happened to me). Most of my life, as far back as I can remember, my stool has been rock hard and pebble-like, and occurs only 2-3 times a week. I suffered from ridiculous bloating (looking 7 months pregnant some days - and I am a petite, thin person) and incredible frustration of not being able to relieve myself. When someone suggested MOM to me, I almost laughed. I thought, how can some OTC, old-fashioned medicine possibly help me? After taking fiber supplements, changing my diet a zillion times, trying Miralax, drinking buckets of water, etc. and NOTHING helped, I found it ridiculous that something like MOM would work. But it does, I promise. Your stool may be watery the first several times, but keep taking it and your body will get used to it. It's safe to take everyday, as well, according to my GI (as long as you have no kidney problems). Good luck!


----------



## JR_2011 (Jan 2, 2011)

First posting on the forum, though I've been reading here for some time now. Dean, reading your post mirrors mine exactly. Quit smoking after 10 years 16 months ago. Never a problem with regularity before. Since then my bowels have been on "lock down" status ever since. During previous quit attempts, I also battled C. While I suspect stress plays a role, I don't believe its the singular cause. I was stressed when I smoked and never had problems with my bowels. Briefly, I'm 32 y.o.. male, no prior health problems and physically active. I am not overweight and eat well (i.e., lots of green stuff on my plate). I've been diagnosed by my PCP as having IBS-C, but my gastro thinks I have slow transit constipation. I think I have colonic inertia. They have rules out cancer, thyroid,diabetes, Celiac, Lactose Inol. I've have not been subjected to any of the "typical" GI doc tests with scopes, swallows, or balloons up the you know what. Based on the info I've gathered from others on this board and doing my own research, I'm fairly confident CI is what I'm suffering with. I will be going in for a sitz marker soon. As an aside, as I describe my symptoms and interventions, I'm curious to hear from others their thoughts, to see if a similar pattern emerges re diagnosis and effective treatments they have tried. During the past several months I've tried Miralax, stool softeners, increasing fiber, probiotics, MOM, Amitiza, Rifaximin, and stimulant laxatives. Each worked for brief periods. Miralax for a couple of months - then only caused horrible bloating and gas. MOM did the same, turned everything into D and then would sit in my colon forever, sloshing around - with more bloating and abdominal distention. Fiber (yuk) worse still! I think the Amitiza helps with the bloating some. I should also say that my stools are never hard, always pencil thin and difficult to evacuate. I even thought I had given myself a hearnia at one point because of the straining. I would go several days without an urge to evacuate. It feels as though peristalsis had ceased in my colon - not good. The only method that produces consistent and positive results in the use of stimulant laxatives. With either senna or bisacodyl I have the urge and will go several times (3-4). With great relief. With the osmotics, it feels as if the liquid stool just sits. Plus given that my stools are not hard anyway, I don't see the point in making them softer. Anyone care to enlighten me on this one. Collectively, this leads me to the conclusion that I had, through my years of smoking, become dependent on stimulants (nicotine is a stimulant). I don't believe its coincidental. What do others think? I'm really curious to hear from others about this. Any similarities/discrepancies in symptoms, onset, and effective interventions?As I wrote above this is my first post and I want to thank everyone who selflessly shares their experiences on this board. They have been truly comforting for me at times when I've felt very alone with this problem. Sadly, there are so many of us suffering and at least we can come here to vent and cry when needed. Thanks again.


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

There may be many long-term, medicine-free options. I know one of them because it worked for me - "pranayam" (and yoga). If you wish to try it, read my post "pranayam for good health" in the ibs-c section . There is a good reason why my title is not "pranayam for ibs-c" . Why am i replying to you ?I had a bad time with tests,failed/partially successful medicines(of various types/systems of medicine) until i discovered "pranayam". NOT ALL GUYS, BUT MANY OF YOU SHOW THE SAME PATTERN OF UPS AND DOWNS I HAD GONE THROUGH. Thats why, I have been crying myself hoarse, "running" from person to person, post to post informing them about it. Its worth looking at,nobody forces you to do it. I only force you to have a *sincere* look at it, then decide what you want to do. I don't think, i should return to this forum again because : 1-i am free now 2-i introduced you to an alternative, my task is done.I also dont claim that "pranayam" is a cure for all problems, but a sincere/unbiased look at it will definitely make you amazed,if not anything else.If any of you find it useful , tell it to people with and without ibs-c(!!!)


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

QuiQui said:


> I've also noticed a definite link between smoking and diarrhea and constipation. I'm not a regular smoker, but occasionally I'll have one or two cigarettes, and it'll give me diarrhea and nausea. In fact, I'm actually considering using cigarettes as a treatment for constipation! If smoking causes me to become "unconstipated," I can see how stopping would MAKE someone constipated, who has come to rely on it to keep their system moving.I don't know why it has this effect, but some of the side-effects of smoking are digestion-related, such as Crohn's Disease, ulcers and heartburn.


Just making the " finishing touches " to my posts, Your words caught my attention. I would like to be fair to both - sides smoker and non smoker(but i dont encourage or endorse smoking) - Why smoke ? (this first, on purpose)- some argue : einstein and other scientists smoked pipe which helped them to prepare their mind for work. If these people were not calm and focused, much would have probably remained undiscovered.- my *smoker* uncle : "son, i have a philosophy - if something has to happen, it will happen. Otherwise, it wont" . His, supporting example - a friend (of his) once asked his old dad to stop walking near busy roads with rash drivers,out of fear and concern. His dad started walking in front of their house. One day that guy was backing his car too fast and he hit his old dad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! luckily no serious problem. Then in a flash i remembered my neighbor who died of cancer - he never smoked, had booze and similar stuff (i dont know about other factors, they too cause cancer)...this talk left me wondering...-my experience with smoking (during the days of ibs-c)- I have only smoked 2+2 = 4 cigarettes in my life. I rarely had alcohol, but one day i decided to see what it feels like to be drunk. My "regular" buddies added, try smoking - it will give you a bigger kick . I followed faithfully. Now the part that may resemble "the hangover" :I felt miserable till 3am. Felt like puking, then i went and emptied my bowels fully. On another day much later, the same thing happened. My friend said smoking helped him and many to poop easy. I experienced that in those nights. BUT, my friend does not smoke now and his BM is good. Also, he never had ibs-c.*NOW COMES THE BAD PART (Scary background music please !!!) *- lung cancer- decreased power of the senses,some lose power of taste partially.- many of my smoker buddies are big-sized, "tough" guys...not so tough when they run a few meters and start panting too soon. One added that - he noticed that if he stops gym-ming, he pants after short distances.- impotence,decreased fertility...girls feel safe with gays(no disrespect people) and heavy smokers.SO, can anyone predict what frequent smoking will do to a person in the future ? will he die old/problem free or suffer ? Open question...So, should you experiment and find out the answer to that ???...Well if your body is destined to be cigar resistant-good. But if somewhere during the experiment phase you learn that cigar does not agree with your body, then the consequences can be fatal. If some people(eg.kids)are dependent on you, they will suffer too - hospital days, bill$, worry ,lost time...(i hope it nothing bad happens to you)So while you smoke (i dont recommend that), keep your eyes and ears on the look out for alternatives that dont involve dependence. One simple solution - CRUDE-BRUTE-COLD-UNDYING-UNWILLING TO FAIL WILL-POWER can help. Another uncle quit using just that,and a nagging wife.Another - pranyam and yoga.anymore---please add here !!!


----------



## HAPPYNFREE (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Jetboy...I have had IBS for 20 years a looooong time. Fibre blah blah blah!!!!! If I could have 1$ for everytime a doctor or someone who has read some article and is now an expert on IBS and fibre I would be a millionare. For me it has nothing to do with fibre. Stress yes can agrovate. I am going to tell you some things that have helped me and believe me 20yrs down the track there is nothing that I haven't tried.1. Lye down on your back on the floor or massage table, get a friend that you feel very comfortable with to give your stomache a deep tissue massage you may feel instant back pain as did I this breaks up the gases and gets the bowel moving. My motto here is "No pain no gain!" It is painfull but think of the big picture.2. Duphalac syrup this is a laxative it will get you moving however its a bit like russian roulette stay at home the 1st 3 or 4 times until you learn what measurement is right for you at the time. It can be sudden and have you sprinting to the toilet.3. I have scloliosis and my right hip pops out after intense treatment with chiro on my back/hip I had no IBS problems yay then bad fall on bad hip and IBS returned. I'm telling you this so you learn to think outside the box. Think beyond fibre. Doctors don't really know much about IBS. What had they done for me in 20 years...nothing!4. Please read my post miracle cure, you have nothing to lose. I was put on a medication for fuild in my inner ears and this has stopped my IBS in it's tracksGood luck.......


----------

